# Fallas de imagen en TV Durabrand (posiblemente sea el flyback)



## pablodeo (Mar 22, 2014)

Hola! Cómo les va?

Tengo un televisor Durabrand TV-DB21SLIM (de tubo) de 3 años, al que se le va la imagen después de un rato de estar encendida, pero el audio sigue andando bien.

Previo a esto se escuchaba un pitido (seguramente una onda sonora de frecuencia 15625Hz).

¿Puede ser que tenga que cambiar el transformador flyback? Antes de sacar un tornillo quisiera estar seguro de qué tengo que revisar.

Sé que para descargar el flyback tengo que conectarlo con un destornillador a tierra. Supongo que tiene que estar enchufado al tomacorriente para poder descargarlo. ¿Cómo puedo asegurarme de que el transformador efectivamente se descargó sin poner mi vida en riesgo (a lo sumo pondría un multímetro en riesgo, la idea es que no XD)?

Saludos!


----------



## pablodeo (Mar 23, 2014)

He probado golpear la caja del televisor cuando se iba la imagen, y volvía la misma, por un rato. Definitivamente, es un falso contacto.


----------



## el-rey-julien (Mar 23, 2014)

antes de cambiar nada,primero verifica las soldaduras del flyback,sobre todo la zona del filamento del tubo


----------



## pablodeo (Mar 30, 2014)

Hola! Hoy me decidí en abrir el televisor, y en la placa donde está soldado el flyback he visto que está quebrado el estaño (aparentemente soldaduras frías, o se quebraron por desgaste) en los pines de 200V, HEAT, 26V, y el pin H sospechoso, pero igual voy a reforzar la soldadura de ese pin también.

Voy a soldar, pruebo y les cuento.


----------



## pablodeo (Mar 30, 2014)

Eran las soldaduras, nomás. He reforzado (homogeneizado) todas las que veía fisuradas. No se volvió a ir la imagen, por lo menos durante poco más de 1 hora.

Gracias el-rey-julien por tu respuesta.

Saludos!


----------

